# LG 8350 cell phone repair



## rferrer2 (May 29, 2008)

I have a LG 8350 cell with Verizon that has the casing broken. I am trying to find parts and/or an used/old LG 8350 to get it repaired. Is my only option to go to Verizon and "buy" a new LG 8350?
I still have 1 yr left on my contract.

Can I use a similar cell and just put in the old sim card? 

Any help and/or info will be greatly appreciated.

Raul
Senior Newbie


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can probably move the SIM card, but I'd check for compatibility to be sure. Note that you'll have to be using a phone that is compatible with Verizon's network.


----------

